# horse - rider size



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I am looking for a new horse, and came across this guy. He rides beautifully and will pack you around a 3'6" course with no problem. My only concern is that on the AQHA circuit he is one of the smallest horses at 16H, and he is very light bodied. Now, I'm not very tall but I feel like I dwarf him. What do you guys think? Am I too big for him in the hunter ring or not?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that you riding? I think you guys look like a good match!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

i think hes a lovely size for you


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

If that is you riding in the pictures, then I absolutely think you are a perfect match for each other. I think all too often people think they need these massive horses and these tall, lanky horses. When in fact, I believe a horse should fit you as the rider. And by this I mean your legs should fit nicely around the barrel, and you should be able to maneuver the horse easily with your aids.

I have ridden ponies, and large horses. I am only 5'2", and although I feel confident no matter the size of the horse, over my many years I find it is always easier to maneuver a horse that is more fitting to my size, somewhere between 15h-15.3h.

Anyhow, thats my two cents. I think you fit each other perfectly.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm used to the western side of AQHA - where 16hh is BIG. None of my three are over 15.2hh, and my Daisy is only 14.2 - and I'm 5'4".

I think you guys look perfect together, honestly. I prefer a smaller horse - I can't swing up on the big tall ones. ;]


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, that is me. He's just the smallest horse I've been on in a long time. I'm currently on a 16.3 3/4 TB, and my QH before him was 16.2, and both had bigger bodies. 

QH has gotten too big - heck 17h seems to be average at the large shows for HUS. But even at 16H, this guy just floats down the lines like he isn't having to work, unlike alot of horses where they seem to be pushing the pace. I still have quite a few horses to look at, but like this guy because he is just so easy. We'll have to see.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about anything but how it feels to ride him. 

In my buying experience, I have learned that what you fall in love with is not always what you went to buy. I went to buy FLASHY paints or QHs - came home with three solid chestnuts. I wouldn't trade them for anything. Then, when I bought my two flashy girls - my grulla QH and my palomino QH - they didn't have the personality I wanted them to have, or move the way I wanted them to. 

You just have to go in with an open mind - you'll take home the one that's right for you if you just let that horse find you.

Good luck!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm 5.5 and I sometimes ride a 14.1hh grey mare at my riding school. Now, I wouldn't CHOOSE to buy that size a horse for me, if I could help it, but she's an excellent pony, despite being small, and carries people around 5.8 without a problem. I would rather buy a 15hh, 16hh horse horse which I'm comfortable on and can carry me without a problem than go out and buy a 16.3-17hh horse which is too strong for me and that I can't control. 
You two look great! Perfect size. If you're comfortable on him, then I wouldn't worry that he's the smallest horse in the circuit!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

you guys look great together and it looks like you are the perfect size for him!

My horse is nearing 17HH and I am 5'2"  haha. But I have ridden ponies that are 13.3HH and have not had a problem.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

To be honest, I think you'd look sillier on a bigger horse, in terms of the show ring. I think he's absolutely a perfect size for you, he fills your leg up well, and you both compliment each other.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm 5 foot 7 and my horse is only 14.3 hands. that sounds weird, but we actually look really good together because i'm really slender and he has a stockier frame. you look really good on that gelding. your legs come down to a good place on his side. i wouldn't worry at all!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think you two make a very lovely team...


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

you two match each other well, your lucky to find such a good match!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

You two look fantastic  I think its whatever you feel comfortable with, in any discipline. I'm only 5 foot 1 and I generally ride horses between 13.2hh & 15.2hh because thats what I am happy with. Any bigger and I feel I dont have complete control, even on the gentlest of giants! 

I honestly think you guys look perfect, and even if you guys are on the smaller side, I would much rather have an awesome small horse (well, 16hh isnt exactly small, but i guess in your discipline it is!) than a not-so-awesome big one


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

you guys look great! very proportionate ,I think.  you don't want a horse thats much bigger than that, i agree with MacabreMikolaj there.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Your horse looks smaller than mine, are you sure he's 16 hh? Either way, you both look like you compliment one another. So you're set!


Here is a photo of Java and I - I am 5'9" and approximately 185 lbs. Java is 16 hh and I feel that I look just right on him. I actually feel that he makes me look like I'm dainty!  Haha!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds - You look AWESOME on him! Haha, I know what you mean! Sometimes it's not even height - I'm a pretty big girl at 5'7" and 195lbs, and I just HATE how I look on my little 14.3hh Arab. Meanwhile, I actually look better on my friend's 14hh Quarab because she's short but super stocky, so she doesn't make me look so big. I look like an obese jockey perched up on my Arab :lol:

So I decide to buy a stock horse in hopes that I can have a riding horse I don't look so silly on, and what do I do? Buy a Paint filly so refined she could pass for a Half-Arab if I wanted to lie! *shakes head* Chunky girls and dainty horses don't mix, looks like it's diet time!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I went and rode him again today and put a stick on him - he is 16 and 1/2 hands high. I'm looking a a few others, but he's high up on the list. I may post a video of us when I get it from a friend.


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

I think yall fit together perfectly and you prob even have some room to grow!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

sandsarita said:


> I went and rode him again today and put a stick on him - he is 16 and 1/2 hands high. I'm looking a a few others, but he's high up on the list. I may post a video of us when I get it from a friend.


Wow. He must just be more of a lean build, then.

I do think you look good together!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

sandsarita said:


> Yeah, that is me. He's just the smallest horse I've been on in a long time. I'm currently on a 16.3 3/4 TB, and my QH before him was 16.2, and both had bigger bodies.
> 
> QH has gotten too big - heck 17h seems to be average at the large shows for HUS. But even at 16H, this guy just floats down the lines like he isn't having to work, unlike alot of horses where they seem to be pushing the pace. I still have quite a few horses to look at, but like this guy because he is just so easy. We'll have to see.


I think you look perfect on him. I used to think I was meant for a big horse too (I'm only 5'3) and then I bought a 15.3 horse and felt perfect on her. I recently bought a 15 hand horse and apparently I look PERFECT on him. I always was interested in taller horses because I did hunters as well, but I guess I was wrong (or didn't realize how short I really was). I also event now though. I think in hunters the riders in competition want taller horses because that's just what everyone rides, but I don't believe it's necessary.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Wow. He must just be more of a lean build, then.
> 
> I do think you look good together!


He is extremely lean build - my 48" girth will barely go tight enough, and I used that size on my 15h ABRA mare with no problems. But he still has muscle through his hind end. Some of the lean ones feel like there is no horse beneath you, but there is definately plenty of horsepower coming from behind. He easily carries a 5'10" male around without being dwarfed by him. I have a few others to try out before I make my decision, though.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

barefoot, I think people want bigger horses in hunter because most small horses can't make the strides without rushing, which of course judges don't want to see


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

deleted


----------

